

Ask HN: Which open-source Ruby project to take part in? - goshakkk

I think I know Ruby well enough. Recently, I was thinking about joining to some open-source project to become better as a developer. So now I have to choose which Ruby project to join. Rails is great but I think it's hard enough inside.<p>Maybe you can suggest me some interesting projects I can contribute? This project shouldn't be a web framework or a web app though. Just some cool command-line app or gem will be fine. Any ideas?
======
jamesbritt
What do you use in regular development? What itch needs scratching? Best to
help out on something where you're a user and feel motivated to improve
things.

Also, pretty much every project needs help with documentation, especially Ruby
itself. One way to improve your Ruby-fu is to read the Ruby source code and
write (or add to) the documentation. (This is more needed for the standard
library than the core stuff.)

Warning: Not a single person on the planet thinks this is sexy. However,
better docs will help make everyone using Ruby better at it; think of as lever
that can move the world.

~~~
goshakkk
Basically Ruby itself, RVM, Bundler, Homebrew, Octopress (Jekyll based), Rails
+ many gems like Mongoid, Formtastic, Twitter, Cucumber, RSpec and many
others.

------
gharbad
Ruby

